# Boks by SM Dan Anderson



## Happy Gypsy (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone read either of these books by SM Dan Anderson?

1.  Advanced Martial Arts: The Art of Body Management
2.  Modern Arnis for the New Millenium

I have been unable to find any reviews of either book.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Gitano


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2014)

Hi Gitano,

I have actually read the books and Dan is a personal friend of mine.

Dan's books are actually in my opinion the best ones out there on Modern Arnis and he has coupled many with
video footage on a DVD.  They are really good and if you are interested in Modern Arnis and the Filipino Martial Arts 
then I am sure you will enjoy them.  My favorite is the book & DVD combo on Espada y Daga.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Happy Gypsy (May 7, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hi Gitano,
> 
> I have actually read the books and Dan is a personal friend of mine.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir,  Your comments are greatly appreciated along with your full disclosure.  I will consider your advise about the EyD combo.

Gitano


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 8, 2014)

Happy Gypsy said:


> Has anyone read either of these books by SM Dan Anderson?
> 
> 1.  Advanced Martial Arts: The Art of Body Management
> 2.  Modern Arnis for the New Millenium
> ...


Hi Gitano,

Here are two reviews that are on Amazon.com of Modern Arnis For The New Millennium:

"*Outstanding, September 1, 2012 (five stars)
**Brian Mangus
*I have several of Guro Anderson's books and this one is a syllabus on his take on modern arnis. Regardless of what style of FMA you study, this book is a great reference. Combined with his book on basic and core principles, you have enough material to practice for 2 years and longer."

*Complete progression of skills from White to Black Belt in Arnis, August 15, 2012 (five stars)
*By *stojoe*
"This recently released volume provides the complete curriculum of required skills to progress from beginner to Black Belt in Prof. Anderson's MA80 System of Arnis/Escrima.

The book is very well organized and offers clear explanations & many illustrations of the progression of techniques through the various belt levels. Instruction includes single stick, double stick, espada y daga, disarms, empty hand applications & joint locks.

I have a number of Prof. Anderson's books on Filipino Martial Arts and, while they are all excellent instructional materials, this book would likely be the best one to buy if you wanted a complete single volume explanation of his system of Arnis."

"Advanced Martial Arts: The Art of Body Management" is not an arnis book per se but has a good number of empty hand arnis actions in it.  This book is currently under revision/expansion but the current edition is quite complete.

I hope this helps.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 8, 2014)

Here are two more reviews:
DA

*great book*, November 20, 2012
By 
*phoenixfour* - (five stars)





*This review is from: Modern Arnis For The New Millennium: The MA80 System Arnis/Eskrima (Volume 1) (Paperback)*
*I was excited to recieve this book. Having the different techniques shown is wonderful Many off the techniques I have seen and utilized in the past . This book is excellent as a review or for the beginner. I would highly recommend this book for all practitioners. thank you Mr. Anderson

5.0 out of 5 stars A great book with very clear explanation and lots of pictures to describe modern arnis routines,February 6, 2014
By 
Paul Collins - (five stars)





This review is from: Modern Arnis For The New Millennium: The MA80 System Arnis/Eskrima (Volume 1) (Paperback)
A great book with very clear explanation and lots of pictures to describe modern arnis routines. Dan Anderson continues the great teaching of Remy Presas with his Modern Arnis 80 system.
*


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 9, 2014)

Gitano

I haven't read either one of these books, but I have several of Dan's other books and they have a consistency throughout them to be very thorough on the subject, very clear and precise in the details, great pictures and a lot of them to describe the subject etc. etc.  I second Brian's belief that his books are the best out there on the market for Modern Arnis.  While Dan is explaining his method and understanding of Modern Arnis, his material crosses over to the FMAs in general as well and are excellent resources which I use to help to teach my students in both my TKD and Modern Arnis classes. 

I don't think you will go wrong with purchasing either one.
Mark


----------

